# Dremel



## jte1130 (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone have a Dremel? Is it worth getting one? I always look at them in Home Depot and they look like handy little tools with lots of accessories. Just looking for some opinions.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes. The rotary tool is indispensible for all sorts of small-scale grinding, polishing, cutting, drilling and sanding jobs. Plus, there are countless bits and attachments to help one adapt the tool to do other things. But, having variable or multiple speeds is an important feature. The two-speed ones are not that good for handyman/DIY general use AND neither are the cordless models. They simply don't produce enough power for grinding or cutting off even soft metal. They're better suited IMO for model work. Everyone who likes working around the home should have one and the B&D corded rotary tool for $34 at HD has multiple speeds, good top RPM's and is very rugged and durable. I've owned one (B&D) for over 6 years and I use it on the job. My Dremel stays home.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Dremels are a great tool with many uses. Just remember, they are not made for heavy duty grinding or cutting. With all the accessories they have now, the uses are unlimited. As stated, get one with variable speeds.


----------



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a Dremel back about 10 years ago. It was a top of the line model at the time, and I spent a lot of money on it, as well as on a lot of accessories. I never used it for anything it wasn't intended for, and I took good care of it. After owning it for about 4 months, the motor started to fail intermittently. I called Dremel's "customer service" and was told to check the motor brushes, try this fix, that fix, etc. Nothing worked. In the end they told me there was nothing they could do for me at all. I don't know if the hardware has improved over the last 10 years, and I'll probably never know. I will never spend money on any Dremel product ever again.


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

I use mine all the time to clean copes. But more than anything I use the scrubbing bits with some cleaner to clean the crevices of my tools.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I have Dremel brand and Dremel made Craftsman branded models

Excellent tools when used with the understanding they are high RPM rather than high torque tools

Excellent sanding, clean-up, polishing....
With the right cut-off wheel and proper technique I have used them to cut off rear leaf spring bolts

Very Handy
Two Thumbs Up
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

They are quite handy, as long as you keep in mind their limitations, they are hobby tools, not construction tools. I use mine mostly when time to install door hardware. They are great for neatly enlarging the strike plate and deadbolt strike holes to receive the plastic inserts that come with many locksets. Also much easier than a file for tweaking the fit on a deadbolt strike.

If you are looking to do more heavy duty work with similiar type tool and bits you need to purchase a "die grinder", available both pneumatic and electric.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Buy a set of safety goggles at the same time!! And wear them WHENEVER you pull out the roto-tool. I've broken more than my fair share of cut-off disks doing one thing or another. It sucks badly enough to have dremel shrapnel burn your arm. I sure don't want it in my eyes.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

wfischer: I had the same problem with my first dremel about 6 years ago. I thought it was the brushes but they were froze in so I could not remove them. Called Dremels toll free number and then sent it to them. Within one week, I had a brand new one at the house.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

have a few :thumbsup:


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

I bought a Dremel kit that HD was advertising. They ran out...I got the floor model for $25. I think the kit was normally $99 and on sale for $69. This will be used for dry wall holes and sharpening my fishing hooks!!!


----------

